
Ask HN: How to build group chat app in 2020? - HNtemp
I am going to build a group chat app (for both iOS&#x2F;android). I already have an MVP but for next version I want to make sure it can scale smoothly to hundreds of thousands of users (be optimistic!)<p>Need just standard features: Multiple groups&#x2F;channels up to a couple thousand people each, quote&#x2F;reply, pictures, direct messages, profiles, backend panel.<p>Not technical, but I am somewhat knowledge, worked on basic tutorials but will not be able to build anything robust by myself.<p>I would very much like to use as much pre build stuff as possible so I focus on the unique selling proposition (why people will actually use) and connect that to the core group chat.<p>What is the problem? Too much info&#x2F;options. What framework, languages, database, messaging protocol to pick? From free SDKs, to paid stuff, pre made scripts (though none quality?). Lots of options, no clarity.  All suggestions and thoughts welcome, especially specifics. Thanks.
======
core-questions
Do we really need another chat app? Wouldn't it maybe be better to capitalize
on the existence of an open network that is already around, and build a better
client for it that kicks the pants off of whatever's already out there?

> will not be able to build anything robust by myself.

Then who's going to build it? Are you hiring a team to do this? Don't
underestimate what's involved here to get something working and keep it
running. At the very least, if you don't go with a decentralized model, you're
in for expensive server bills and considerable ongoing maintenance to keep up
with security patches, etc.

How will you monetize this to pay for all that infrastructure?

> Too much info/options

There are already too many options in this space. Why would anyone choose your
client when Signal, Telegram, Riot/Matrix, etc. are all free and decent to
use? What is your unique value-add?

Will you be writing a client for multiple platforms? Desktop? Web browser?
Don't be fooled into thinking you can build one client that works everywhere,
you're up against native apps with native integrations that make sharing and
interoperation easy - features that take whole teams to get right, much of the
time.

> All suggestions and thoughts welcome, especially specifics. Thanks.

Don't do this unless you have a business plan good enough that someone will
lend you $1MM to get it off the ground. Seriously. You're talking about
entering a massively crowded marketplace, and you're clearly out of your
element.

If you must do something, make a paid Riot/Matrix client that doesn't suck as
much as the stock one does, and steal users from an existing network.

~~~
HNtemp
>Do we really need another chat app? Wouldn't it maybe be >better to
capitalize on the existence of an open network >that is already around, and
build a better client for it >that kicks the pants off of whatever's already
out there?

First thanks for the reply I could have explained this a bit better it isn't a
chat app replacement, not trying to dislodge messenger, whatapp, etc. Group
and direct messaging is core to the product but not the value prop just by
itself.

I am specifically asking the group chat part as it has been done meany times
so I would like to not make it again but use already built or at least mostly
built. Then can focus on other part that makes is unique and makes it
valuable.

>Then who's going to build it? Are you hiring a team to do this? Don't
underestimate >what's involved here to get something working and keep it
running. At the very >least, if you don't go with a decentralized model,
you're in for expensive server >bills and considerable ongoing maintenance to
keep up with security patches, etc.

At the moment I have someone part time who is smart but is still learning. I
may also hire a very small team but thats the reason I am trying to get a full
understanding of options and pros and cons, so there is a clear roadmap.

>There are already too many options in this space. Why would anyone choose
your >client when Signal, Telegram, Riot/Matrix, etc. are all free and decent
to use? >What is your unique value-add?

By too many options I mean frameworks, languages, backends, etc. That why am
soliciting feedback from HN on it. Again it isn't a signal or telegram
replacement. Group chat is core to the product but not the value-add. It isn't
a slack replacement, no web or desktop. Just iOS & Android. The nature of the
product it does have to be on both, can't start with only one.

>Don't do this unless you have a business plan good enough that someone will
lend you >$1MM to get it off the ground. Seriously. You're talking about
entering a massively >crowded marketplace, and you're clearly out of your
element.

I have already brought my tent to Sand Hill road and written out my cardboard
sign. (j/k) But again not replacement for existing options. I have lead the
creations of products before. I asking newbie questions because I want to see
the situation with no preconceived ideas for this specific part.

~~~
core-questions
> Then can focus on other part that makes is unique and makes it valuable.

You need to know what this is before you start. Why should I consider your
product when Slack or Microsoft Teams is free for a small group and has every
imaginable feature already? You need some value add, whether it's a feature, a
unique capability, or even something philosophical (like being totally open
source or whatever).

> Again it isn't a signal or telegram replacement. Group chat is core to the
> product but not the value-add. It isn't a slack replacement, no web or
> desktop. Just iOS & Android. The nature of the product it does have to be on
> both, can't start with only one.

If you can't explain it to me, then how will you explain it to an investor? I
get it if you're concerned about giving away your idea, but you'll need to be
very confident that you've discovered some unique value proposition that one
of the hundred other players in this market has somehow missed out on.

Who is your target audience? Individuals or businesses?

~~~
HNtemp
Maybe it wasn't clear. I do already know what the added value is, and that
what I want to spend my time on, not use more time needed on the group chat
infrastructure part.

Again not a slack/teams replacement.

Very confident I have something unique.

